# Understanding Target Terms



## Ultracolor1 (Feb 18, 2021)

Hello this is my first post! I have been working at target for 4 months now in fulfillment and my question is can someone give me a description of all of the back room terminology. The reason why is because my ETL will tell me to push if it’s slow and sometimes I don’t know what he wants me to push. Chem-chemical OTC - I have no clue what it means for example. I know a few but I would greatly appreciate it if someone could just breakdown the code words that a new employee might not understand. I want to be a TL but I have to 100% grasp the meaning of everything before can feel confident doing so. I appreciate whoever responds 🙏 hope you all have a great day


----------



## GRC (Feb 18, 2021)

There's a lot of terms and acronyms, it would be difficult to list all of them. While you could ask about them here, my suggestion would be simply to ask your leader or fellow TMs when you're asked to do something or come across a term that you're not familiar with. You'll get a much faster response, and if you're wanting to become a TL, it would help show the leaders at your store that you're willing to learn.


----------



## allnew2 (Feb 18, 2021)

Otc - over the counter


----------



## Bufferine (Feb 19, 2021)

Login required - TBRWiki
					






					www.thebreakroom.org


----------



## Bufferine (Feb 19, 2021)

Login required - TBRWiki
					






					www.thebreakroom.org


----------

